# Portuguese name for a 'cool box'?



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi all

Just a quick question.

Am trying to find an X-large cool box (chilli bin). Does anyone know what these are called in Portuguese and where I might be able to buy one?

Thanks


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

You could try "caixa isotermica"


----------



## Bazoo (Apr 25, 2015)

If you have an iPhone there is a great App simply called "Translate". You can either speak or type into it and it will display the translation and play it back


----------



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks baldilocks. That is what I am looking for. Still can't find a cool box though as refrigerated vans seem to be called the same thing, and that is all I seem to get on a google search.

Hi Bazoo

I use google translate, but not everything is a direct translation. So it is no help.

Will keep looking.


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

Caixa térmica portatil


----------



## Centralbound (Aug 16, 2013)

It's a _mala térmica_ and you will find them for sale in big supermarkets eg Continente. _Caixa térmica_ is indeed the loadspace of a refrigerated van.


----------



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

"mala termica" is the one I was looking for. Thanks! Have tried the supermarkets but they only have the standard size. Am looking for an XL one.

Will keep searching.

Thanks all.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Speago said:


> "mala termica" is the one I was looking for. Thanks! Have tried the supermarkets but they only have the standard size. Am looking for an XL one.
> 
> Will keep searching.
> 
> Thanks all.


Have you tried camping shops? 

Amazon:
Kängabox Expert GN1/2 - Caja térmica para uso comercial (ideal para transporte y aislamiento de recipientes Gastronorm): Amazon.es: Deportes y aire libre
Kängabox Expert GN1/1 - Caja térmica para uso comercial (ideal para transporte y aislamiento de recipientes Gastronorm): Amazon.es: Deportes y aire libre
Sortimo 121018338 374 - Caja térmica (tamaño grande): Amazon.es: Bricolaje y herramientas
?


----------

